# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الامازيغي  أمازيغ مصريون  بعدسة مغربية  ...فيديو....

## امير الصمت

حديث شيق لمصريين ينحدثان مع مغربي باللهجة الأمازيغية ويفهمها جيدا

----------


## mohamed73

اتبارك الله غيفون

----------


## ouadjou1986

عاشت الامازيغية

----------


## brucelee08

جميييييييييل جمييييييييييييل

----------

